# beggar's break



## emo (Dec 16, 2005)

homeless kids & street childrens are everywhere around the metro, especially this season of Christmas.. i was on my way to UPS office when i saw this kid laying & asleep up in the footbridge (the bridge has no roof) near a shopping mall, where everyone is just passing him by..


----------



## df3photo (Dec 16, 2005)

Thats horrible... (not the shots, the homeless kids...) acouple nice pics. Did you drop some change into his cup to thank him for the pictures?


----------



## emo (Dec 16, 2005)

df3photo said:
			
		

> Thats horrible... (not the shots, the homeless kids...) acouple nice pics. Did you drop some change into his cup to thank him for the pictures?



yes, i did..


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 16, 2005)

That is so SAD!  Stuff like that just makes me feel so awful - there are so many kids out there in his situation.... children should never have to endure things like that....


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 3, 2006)

there are 100's of thoudsand like this in phils, and millions all over the world., it's one thing to see this in a photo, but being there is another world.

I have been to Phils 7 times, and see my fair share of this.  The saddest thing about it, is there are many thoudands of rich, corrupt people in these countries who do not do anything to help them., and I guess this has been humanity for the last 10-11,000 years, so who am I to expect it to change.


----------

